# [12 PHOTOS] Autumnal Journey - Bokeh and Macro



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Just thought I would show a few of my photos taken recently this beautiful Autumn. Thanks all, enjoy.

Daniel.



























































































My Teenyland Project
Teeny is feeling lonely today.









Some Place Peaceful. Teeny has been feeling down and wanted to go some place peaceful...where things are still beautiful and haven't been ruined by humans. He got there by balloons.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Those are amazing.

I love the sketches at the end! They're fantastic!


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol, thanks Igloo. Teenyland is basically my new project where I mix my doodles with my macro photography. Their supposed to be cute and whitty more than anything. I like making fun things from a macro shot. The possibilities are endless too.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely DOF in the first few.

What lens are you using? It has very nice Bokeh.

I'm guessing the 105Micro for the grass and 70-200 for the others?


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Gruffs.

I use nikkor 20mm wide angle prime, Nikkor 18/200mm VRII DX Zoom, Nikkor 105MM VR II F2.8D Macro. I also use Hoya PRO1-D filters. The rest is DxO optics and photoshop. The Nikkor 105mm is a stunning lens, built like a tank and is a joy to use. The first 6 shots were taken with the 18/200mm, yes it is capable of getting in very close and being very sharp.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Sigh,

Looks like the 105Micro is on the list then.

The 18-200 VRII has a great rep. Shame it costs so much 

Thanks for posting these, keeps the inspiration up.


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Gruffs, if I had to pick between the 18/200mm and the Macro then I would pick the 105mm. Macro is something the human eye cannot experience in reality, so when you are able to take someone into that world, it is soo rewarding. Since I bought it a few months back I haven't taken it off my camera body and I don't intend to for at least a year.

The 18/200mm is also stunning and you get the benefits all the way through the scope, however, it is optical so you do lose some quality and the lens is slow, hence the reason I use a 20mm wide angle prime for the not so bright days. The 20mm is very fast.

Thanks, I will keep posting. If you need any advice then just message me. Stay tuned to my site and blog, see my signature.  I got some nice shots of the 105mm lens in my blog that may help make your mind up


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Dan

Some really good and inspiring shots there - you have captured the light and colours beautifully - I like #4 the best

The ladybird looks slightly out of place in the set - perhaps teeny can have a ride on him to liven it up?!


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Cheekee, it was a very colourful autumn this year. It's always interesting to find out how peoples tastes always tend to go towards the same pictures. As for the ladybird, I had an idea of teeny fighting off an invasion or maybe taking a photo of the ladybird lol. I am probably going to draw him in to help improve the composition. I will post it up when I get round to it.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Stunning them mate! I myself have recently discovered Bokeh and have bought the 35mm f1.8 prime which i love! Thanks for sharing and inspiring 
Phil


----------

